# How to disable or remove OU in AD



## Ramjas (Jan 3, 2011)

i am using windows server 2003 i want disable or remove organisational unit in active directory due to some security reasone


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: plz help me sir*

You've posted several basic questions over the last couple of weeks about Windows Server 2003. Is this your own personal computer that you're learning on, or are you the admin at a company? Do you have any computer training or experience at all?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: plz help me sir*

Hello Ramjas,

I totally agree with Koala. 


> Do you have any computer training or experience at all?


Perhaps if you have several issues/concerns going on in your company speak to the Owner of the Company, either they send you out to have some Professional Training done or hire an IT Consultant, a Professional.

It's very critical in a company to have someone that knows what he's doing or if not it will be a Total Catastrophe.

Or....if this is your own Server, perhaps trying to learn stuff on your own?

Very complicated request, I wouldn't do it. Is your Employer aware of this? Are you the Network Admin?


> i am using windows server 2003 i want disable or remove organisational unit in active directory due to some security reasone


----------



## Ramjas (Jan 3, 2011)

it is a my personal computer for the security resone i am asking How to disable or remove OU option in AD


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Ramjas,

We have no idea the real intentions of your concerns, modifying AD in a Server is such a complicated thing to do.

I've googled search these Keyworks: *Windows 2003 Server Active Directory *and there's a massive results:
windows 2003 server active directory - Google Search

That will keep you very busy for now and be educated as well.
Take some Windows Server training as well - Hands On, it will be very helpful.

This Thread is now Closed.


----------

